# Ratties for adoption in MD



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

I work with Small Angels Rescue. I currently have 4 boys, 4 months old who are healthy and ready for new homes.

Vito, black hooded, is my little rattie on the go. He always wants to come out of the cage; first one to go to free roam, last one to go home. Yo, Vito! He's a shrimp and crab fanatic, loves to crawl in my robe and on my arms. He doesn't bite, takes treats from my fingers and tolerates being petted. Not thrilled with being picked up just yet. Vito prefers to do things his way! Bursting with personality, a super interesting little guy who has so much growing to do. If anyone is interested, please contact me.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Cousin Vinnie is a buff colored boy, kinda champagne. He's going to be a chonky boy I think. Vinnie is very confident, can be petted and handled and loooooves his cream of wheat! Really, he just can't get enough. He'll sit in my lap and eat it till it's all gone. 

Paulie is all white, sleek and curious. He is still a little cautious about hands, but as with all my boys, cream of wheat is the magic stuff. Paulie will climb on me, but in free roam would much rather chase his brothers and cause a stir.


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I wish I could have one! I have been looking for a friend for my boys. I live to far away.


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

May I ask what Vito is eating or chewing on in the third picture?


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Looks like crab.


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

Rats4All said:


> Looks like crab.


Oh ok. I was just curious.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

King crab to be precise lol. Valentine's dinner leftovers. Vito loooooves shrimp and crab! That leg got dragged around and chewed up pretty good


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Good news!! We have someone who wants to adopt ALL the remaining boys together!


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Hooray!


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

Yay!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

My pootchies are going to have a forever home soon  

I'll miss them all, Vito the most, but there's always more just around the corner with fostering


----------

